
Peloton Is Spinning Faster Than Ever - wallflower
https://www.thecut.com/2019/10/peloton-is-spinning-faster-than-ever.html
======
bstar77
As a work from home developer, having a Peloton has been a godsend for me. I
could never motivate myself to get out to the gym after work... the effect of
that was a constant feeling of malaise and fatigue, presumably because I
wasn't exerting myself enough. Since I've gotten the bike I use it 5-6 days a
week and have made a 180* turn in my health- no more fatigue, malaise and poor
lung capacity.

The Peloton is a solid bike, but it does one thing masterfully... it motivates
me to use it and work hard at my personal fitness. I could care less if it's
becoming the latest fitness cult. All I care about is my personal health and
what gets me results.

~~~
Alex3917
Why Peloton over an actual road bike though? A good carbon endurance road bike
costs about the same as the machine, and the cost of accessories and
maintenance is comparable to the cost of the subscription fees.

And you can join a bike group for like $30 a year and get unlimited live
coaching for free from real people.

Especially right now the bike industry is transitioning to disc brakes, so you
can get ridiculously good deals on brand new but older model year rim brakes
bikes. And if you’re mainly just doing cardio on sunny days (as opposed to
commuting in the rain or racing) then rim brake bikes are better anyway.

~~~
riffraff
Real bikes have also one important advantage: you are force to leave the house
and be in the sun. This has a ton of positive effects on both physical and
mental health.

Still, exercise at home is still better than no exercise.

~~~
raverbashing
Gatekeeping how people do exercise is one of the reasons why a lot of people
skip on it.

There are tons of possible reasons why someone might prefer a peloton to a
road bike, implying one is better than the other is just naive at best.

"Oh but you get free coaching from your peers" oh you mean more people to
bikeshed how I exercise and more conflicting information? What's not to like
huh

~~~
riffraff
I am sorry, I don't understand your reply: did you read my comment as somehow
booing peloton?

If so, that was not my intent, different people have different reasons for
preferring one activity over another, I just wanted to highlight that being
outdoor is useful in itself, and should be considered when choosing what to
do.

I hate doing physical activity with people, so the "peers" part is especially
outside of what I meant :)

~~~
raverbashing
Not really, I'm mostly disagreeing with whom you replied to, and agreeing with
your statement: "exercise at home is still better than no exercise"

Which is why I replied to you instead of directly to the main comment.

------
habosa
I still don't "get" Peloton but my 90-year old grandpa has been active his
whole life and is currently in love with Peloton. He's not one to get
interested in any gadgets or fads but since his gym got a few Peloton bikes he
can't stop talking about it. So there must be something to it.

------
mysterypie
> _Peloton wound up opening at $27 a share and closed at $25.76 — not a
> bonanza day_

From the company's perspective it's good that it didn't shoot up to $50 a
share, isn't it? It means it was valued optimally; they squeezed the maximum
value from the investors and didn't leave any money on the table.

------
Lio
Regardless of whether the product is better or worse than a real bike on a
smart trainer like a Neo or Kickr, (and I don't think it is but that's
subjective), I hate the name of this company.

I hate that people who know nothing of road cycling are now exclusively
associating the word peloton with these indoor spinning bikes.

I really hate that this company is frivolously threatening to sue people for
using the word peloton in the context of any kind of indoor virtual cycling.

This is a widely used phrase and they should leave it alone.

Calling a company echelon is just as bad for the same reason.

~~~
djhn
Just to add for anyone new to this topic, check out Zwift - the virtual
cycling platform that cycling purists don't scoff at* because Zwift is much
more rooted in the tradition and culture of the sport. They are a Silicon
Valley cycling e-sports startup, 120 million in funding. Dcrainmaker.com and
GPllama on YouTube will be your best 3rd party guides to the ins and outs.

*for some definitions of "purist"

~~~
FpUser
I do not like Pelotom at all. Do not like Zwift either as their graphics sucks
and view of bazillion animated cyclists around me does not add value either. I
guess this is because I love cycling but do not really care about racing. For
racing crowd I guess Zwift can make more sense.

I very much prefer software with so called Real Life Video (Tacx TDA,
Veloreality, etc) for my indoor training in winter. The scenery is way more
inspiring on big screen TV.

Comes summer, forget indoors. I love cycling and swimming in open water. No
software would ever come even remotely close.

DCRainmaker was valuable source in the beginning (still somewhat is) but not
so much now. His reviews and opinions at least in regards to cycling software
lately are far from unbiased

------
danielecook
So maybe this is a crazy thought but I think it would be cool if peloton
introduced bikes with steering and buttons and developed games for their
platform. I Wonder if people would be receptive - it’s certainly something I
would like to try.

~~~
djhn
Check out Zwift - the virtual cycling platform that cycling purists don't
scoff at because Zwift is much more rooted in the tradition and culture of the
sport. They are a Silicon Valley cycling e-sports startup, 120 million in
funding. Dcrainmaker.com and GPllama on YouTube will be your best 3rd party
guides to the ins and outs.

~~~
omosubi
Do you work for them? You copied and pasted the same ad material twice lol. If
you do you should say so

~~~
djhn
I don't work for or with any entity mentioned. If I did, I would have
disclosed it.

------
jbob2000
Home gyms go through fad cycles just like fashion does. Peloton is on the
upswing of the “streaming fitness” fad, but give it one or two more years and
it will start to die down.

I’ll only admit Peloton is here to stay if we see a correlation between
Peloton’s profit and a loss for other fitness/entertainment. Basically, if
people are just buying the bikes and paying for the subscription, but
ultimately don’t change their fitness behavior (by cancelling a gym
membership, for example) then we know it’s just a fad. Once they get tired of
seeing the monthly charge, they’ll cancel and put the bike up on Craigslist.

But if people decide to drop something else in favour of Peloton, then I know
it’s here to stay. If peloton is so great that you’ll cancel your gym
membership, then it must not be a fad! People only have so much time and
energy in a day.

